# The Original Muck Boot, BOGS, or Generics?



## TamiJoyFarm

I am in desperate need of a new pair of mucking boots as my generic muck boots that I bought from the thrift store for $3.00 are falling apart. The rubber gets brittle in the cold weather and breaks off. So here is my question: Is it worth spending the $89.00 for a pair of Original Muck boots, same price for BOGS or should I keep buying the cheapies? I've never owned the good brands and wonder how long they last? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Minelson

Boggs don't have as good of traction as Muck in ice and snow. I don't even wear my Boggs in the winter. I have worn out 2 pair of Mucks in 6 years (to the point that I threw them out). My favorites are the Chore, Tack, and Scrub... I wear them year round. One thing I don't like about Muck is that the inside upper heel area wears out. That could be because I wear them barefoot sometimes or because I have pointy heels


----------



## Darren

I get about three years out of the Muck brand boots. Usually one of the boots start leaking. I save the one that doesn't leak and buy a new pair. Last year I got lucky because the opposite side started leaking so I still had two good boots. This year I'm ready for a new pair.


----------



## menollyrj

I've had a pair of Boggs for several years. I don't wear the every day, but when I do, they are warm and barely look worn. Our boys (10 & 12) have Boggs, which they wear quite a bit. The heels have worn, but they tend to drag their feet. They last about a year, with almost daily wear by young boys.


----------



## Callieslamb

I've had my Muck boots for 4 years and they are still going strong. I have the tall ones for winter work and shorter chore boot for summer. I love them and won't be without WARM boots for winter. I only paid $60 for mine at my local feed store.


----------



## CCCC

I haven't had the best of luck with the BOG's they would fall apart pretty quick, but that was several years ago when they first started getting out and the store I bought them from did return them and give me a new pair 3 times, but I finally got fed up and bought mucks.

They seem more comfortable if you are wearing them all day.


----------



## lexa

I have been given a pair of BOGS rain boots a present last year because I liked my step mothers so much. They are super warm and in my opinion only fit for weather under 32F. Unfortunatelly, they had changed their design in 2010. Now they run small, have low rise and super tight. I could not wear the pair I was given. My hubby on other hand has a pair of lace up boots that fit him well. He also says that they are super warm and only wears them when it is cold.


----------



## Caitedid

I just broke down on Saturday and bought a pair of the winter Muck boots. I've always worn rubber chore boots in manure and heavy work boots outside, but with milking cows that wasn't going to cut it anymore. A few days of not being able to feel my feet for 8+ hours a day made the $100 seem really reasonable! Not sure yet how they'll hold up, but they sure do have much better traction than cheaper boots do.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm

TamiJoyFarm said:


> I am in desperate need of a new pair of mucking boots as my generic muck boots that I bought from the thrift store for $3.00 are falling apart. The rubber gets brittle in the cold weather and breaks off. So here is my question: Is it worth spending the $89.00 for a pair of Original Muck boots, same price for BOGS or should I keep buying the cheapies? I've never owned the good brands and wonder how long they last? Thanks for your input!


Found a great deal on ebay for the classic mid calf TACK, $79.95 plus $4.95 tax. Tried on a pair yesterday and loved the feel. They were $109.95 plus tax so I think I scored!


----------



## Sparkie

My advice - buy LL Bean boots. They are about the same price but they are quality and last for many years. When the bottoms do finally wear out the company will sew new bottoms on your uppers for much less than a new pair of boots. I've worn bean boots for 30 years at least. I bought the last ones about 10 years ago and they're still fine. I don't walk on many hard (concrete type) surfaces here so I haven't even had to have the bottoms replaced in that time.


----------



## Cindy in PA

I vote for Muck. Had mine for 4 years with very little wear. Got DH a pair & he wears them in the mud of the summer garden, too hot for me! I bought a pair of their kennel shoes for anytime there is no snow.


----------



## highlands

I vote against the Bogs for the simple reason that I get a lot of spam from that company.

I have Muck boots and they are good. I've tried generics and not been as pleased.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Mucks make my feet sweat, and then I get killer athlete's foot.


----------



## Peace n Quiet

For cold weather use I vote for Muck. Mine are three years old and going strong, but I only wear them in cooler months, or if I'm working in deep mud. Mine are the tall chore boot and the upper grips my calf which keeps the boot from easily pulling off in the thick mud.
The rest of the time I wear whatever cheap rubber barn boot I can find.
DH does the same...


----------



## jennigrey

I LOVE my Mucks. I use them all year. I get the Muckmasters and they last me about 2 years of very hard use, versus 2 or sometimes 3 pairs of regular (not particularly comfortable) rubber boots per year. I sweat in mine, big-time. The Muckmasters have the best traction of all the Muck models, hands down.

To extend the life of your Mucks, here are my two big tips:

1. USE A BOOT DRYER!!! If you don't dry out the neoprene interior between uses, it will be damp next time you go to put them on and your sock won't slide in smoothly. The damp neoprene will grab at your sock and this will eventually tear the neoprene out at the upper heel area (the bottleneck when you're putting your boots on). This puts more wear and tear on your socks and you'll get holes in your socks sooner, not to mention the fact that the boots will chafe you at the heel.

2.) DON'T USE YOUR BOOTED FEET AS TOOLS! Don't habitually kick or scuff at things lodged in the ground. Don't do a lot of shovel-work with your Mucks on. If you're like me, you use your feet to dig, break, carry, pry... doing this while wearing your Mucks will shorten the lifespan of your boots.

I often log 12-hour days in my Mucks. Can't be without em! They are expensive but they are worth every dime to me.


----------



## mountainlaurel

This is my third year with my short mucks. But I only wear them for winter. I will wear them if it's raining in the spring and fall. $50 at a local feed store. I've gotten my money's worth


----------



## opportunity

I love my mucks DH got me my first pair in 2007 when I bough my cows, They lasted 4 years with lost of use. I have a new pair now and wear them all the time they are great for irrigation use in the summer and our cows are in a wet area so I can go see them and keep my feet dry


----------



## bluemoonluck

Sparkie said:


> My advice - buy LL Bean boots. They are about the same price but they are quality and last for many years. When the bottoms do finally wear out the company will sew new bottoms on your uppers for much less than a new pair of boots. I've worn bean boots for 30 years at least. I bought the last ones about 10 years ago and they're still fine. I don't walk on many hard (concrete type) surfaces here so I haven't even had to have the bottoms replaced in that time.


Another vote for the LL Bean boots here! It really is cheaper in the long run to pay for them to replace the soles when they wear thru than it is to keep buying new pairs of boots.


----------



## sidepasser

Third vote for LL Beans. Best boots I have ever had and I wear mine all the time, even ride in them sometimes.


----------



## Minelson

Can someone post a link for the LL Bean boots?


----------



## Minelson

jennigrey said:


> 1. USE A BOOT DRIER!!! If you don't dry out the neoprene interior between uses, it will be damp next time to go to put them on and your sock won't slide in smoothly. The damp neoprene will grab at your sock and this will eventually tear the neoprene out at the upper heel area (the bottleneck when you're putting your boots on). This puts more wear and tear on your socks and you'll get holes in your socks sooner, not to mention the fact that the boots will chafe you at the heel.


So it's not from my pointy heels!!??? I am constantly putting them on and off ... this is really good to know! Now I will ask for a boot dryer for Christmas!


----------



## simi-steading

Minelson said:


> Can someone post a link for the LL Bean boots?


L.L.Bean Boots: Featured | Free Shipping at L.L.Bean


----------



## Heritagefarm

I have about 9 different pairs of shoes... yes I am a guy, no I do not have a shoe obsession. My much boots have held up well and and very comfortable, also warm. However, they didn't hold up as well as their price should have warranted. I have a leather pair of boots, had them for three years, and have worn them constantly. (Double-H) They held up very well for regular farm work, although they now looked rather bad... I personally would recommend a pair of Northerners.


----------



## Heritagefarm

jennigrey said:


> I LOVE my Mucks. I use them all year. I get the Muckmasters and they last me about 2 years of very hard use, versus 2 or sometimes 3 pairs of regular (not particularly comfortable) rubber boots per year. I sweat in mine, big-time. The Muckmasters have the best traction of all the Muck models, hands down.
> 
> To extend the life of your Mucks, here are my two big tips:
> 
> 1. USE A BOOT DRIER!!! If you don't dry out the neoprene interior between uses, it will be damp next time to go to put them on and your sock won't slide in smoothly. The damp neoprene will grab at your sock and this will eventually tear the neoprene out at the upper heel area (the bottleneck when you're putting your boots on). This puts more wear and tear on your socks and you'll get holes in your socks sooner, not to mention the fact that the boots will chafe you at the heel.


Oh... SO that was why that lining wore out! I wore mine all the down to the rubber. I will have to get myself one of those for my next pair. Where can you get them?


----------



## longshadowfarms

I use the Muck chore boots for deep mud or snow and moderate cold (0+) and cheapo boots for anything less muddy or warmer (and bunny boots below 0 - no mud then!) Right now my cheapo boots are Crock boots made for kids - light weight, easy to slip on and they were $5 because they were discontinuing them. Major bummer because those things are awesome light mud boots! Muck has much better traction than LL Bean boots. They are much warmer too IMO. I had my Muck boots for almost 10 years and had even re-glued the soles a couple of times. This year I lost one of the soles while fishing and I was still able to keep walking in just the neoprene "sock". My feet still didn't get wet! I was incredibly impressed! Muck boots are #1 on my Christmas list this year!


----------



## jennigrey

We've only got the one right now (no room for another) so there's always a pair of footgear on this thing:

Peet Indoor Electric Shoe Dryer Style #M97-SC | Drew's Boots

When we build our proper mud room, we'll have two or three of these dryers and it will be BEAUTIFUL.


----------

